# Excel VBA search-and-replace macro?



## BrunoM (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all,

In a similar vein to

http://forums.techguy.org/development/514925-solved-excel-vba-help.html

(which is why Google led me here  )

I am looking to write an Excel (2003) macro which will search-and-replace throughout a worksheet, once for each item in another worksheet (say, in column A) and replace with its counterpart (in column B).

I want to be able to do it this way because the terms I want to be able to s-and-r will likely vary often, but are in the hundreds, so doing it manually or even recording one macro and copy-pasting it to repeat with the different strings isn't too viable.

Unfortunately my arrays and objects manipulating type skills are very limited and I'm not sure how to go about this.

A "for each x in column A, do search and replace with item-in-B" is what I want to achieve.

Can anyone help? I can adapt the code to tweak it for my specifics but I can't come up with it from scratch 

Any suggestions much appreciated


----------

